# Favorite Beers



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

C'mon, everyone's got a favorite beer. What's yours?

Domestic: Great Lakes Brewery, "Dortmunder" 
-ooohh great beer. Good dark smoothness, pick some up.
Import: Probably Heinekein  
-mm...love the nuttyness


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Miller Lite Draft

Heinekein


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's 133 members favorite beers:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12834&highlight=beer


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bankshot1101 said:


> Domestic: Great Lakes Brewery, "Dortmunder"
> -ooohh great beer. Good dark smoothness, pick some up.


 Great Lakes makes great products, although Dortmunder wouldn't be my favorite. And I wouldn't characterize it as dark; it's a golden lager.

Now Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter, that's a good dark beer!


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Here's 133 members favorite beers:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12834&highlight=beer


hmm...looks like i did the search in the wrong sub-forum. My mistake heh, admin can delete


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bankshot1101 said:


> hmm...looks like i did the search in the wrong sub-forum. My mistake heh, admin can delete


Nah, maybe some guys who missed the original thread wanna step up here...not a big deal, I'll repost mine .

Domestic: Anchor Steam Porter

Imports: Guinness, Negra Modelo

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:al :al :al


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Domestic: Fat bastard ale
Import: Singha

Liquor: Just thought I would add it

Rum:Flor de cana
Vodka: Estonia


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Miller has to be one of my favorites... I'm like 15 minutes out of Milwaukee though so that's kind of a given. Also like leini honey weiss, who just so happens to be owned by Miller....coincidence, I think not haha


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

am i gonna get flamed if i say budweiser? aww, who gives a shit. budweiser. shiner bock is pretty good too. that counts as an import, right? i mean, it does come from texas.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Tuppers Hop Pocket Ale. In fact below is a picture of my borther in law, father in law and myself with Tupper. I am the one on the far left, Tupper is the one with the beard.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Check the avatar :al .


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw heck, Ill post here:

Favorite everyday / tailgate beer - Sam Adams light or cherry wheat
Favorite domestic - Yuengling Bros (when I can get it)
Favorite import - Almost anything Belgan, esp Hooegarden and Leffe
Favorite expensive / rare beer - Westvleteren 12


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

ok, 

Carlsberg export (bottled)
Tiger
Guinness (only from tap though not can)
Bud on the odd occasion

andy


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

never was a beer fan until recently. i still refuse to drink bud/coors/corona/etc. tastes like piss IMO. i found i really enjoy the beers that are on the darker and lower carbonated side. 

favs: 
Sam Smith's Nut Brown Ale
Tetley's English Ale
Harpoon Munich Style Dark Ale


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Besides my Homebrew's.
Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale
Rogue Chocolate Stout


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

One of my favorites is Baltika No. 9 Extra Lager(Russian). It's very malty and kind of sweet, and has a very high alcohol content (8%). Also, it comes in 16.9 oz bottles. :al 

Great Lakes makes some good beer. I'm partial to the Eliott Ness. If you're ever in Cleveland you can take a free tour of the brewery.


----------



## JeremyS06 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yuengling Lager
Molsen Canadian
Corona


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I like alot of beer, but my favorite has to be FREE.
Nothing beats free beer!!!!!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Killians Irish Red
Sam Adams Boston Lager
Corona w/lime
Dos Equis Amber
Not neccesarily in that order. I primarily drink either Killian's or Corona


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Great Lakes anything is damn good.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

trogdor said:


> One of my favorites is Baltika No. 9 Extra Lager(Russian). It's very malty and kind of sweet, and has a very high alcohol content (8%). Also, it comes in 16.9 oz bottles. :al


 This stuff is pretty good -- and cheap, too.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*Domestic*: Old Eight Porter (brewed about 2 miles from my parent's house)

*Import*: I had a great beer that I believe was called Hopgoblin while I was in Madison. Yummy.

*Cheep*: Miller Light


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Bobb said:


> *Import*: I had a great beer that I believe was called Hopgoblin while I was in Madison. Yummy.


Do you mean Hobgoblin? A dark, english ale?


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Dogfishhead 90 minute IPA:al


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've been on a huge Sierra Nevada kick lately, especially enjoy their stout.

When looking for something lighter I typically go for Abita Amber, an octoberfest. Also enjoy Abita's turbodog.

For cheap pong and drinks 12 onward I go for Miller Genuine Draft, best of the cheapies in my opinion (I qualify as something of an expert on cheap beer since I am a college student). 

In all honesty I am more of a mixed drink or straight liquor fan...


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I love beer! :al 

Great Divide Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout - I just had this recently and it is incredible. Bar none the best stout ever.
Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA
Old Speckled Hen
Cottonwood Lowdown Brown
Guinness
Stone - Ruination IPA and Arrogant Bastard Ale
Rogue - Dead Guy Ale, Brutal Bitter, and the Smoked Chipotle beer
Boddington's

Oh, there are so many great ones and so many yet to try! :al


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Do you mean Hobgoblin? A dark, english ale?


That might be it...I'm not really sure. I thought the waitress said hop-goblin, but I very well could be mistaken. It was a dark, english ale, so there's a very good chance you are right! (I just thought hop-goblin was a clever name...so maybe it was just me hearing what I wanted to hear)


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

When I moved to Australia I left the microbrew mecca(the pacific northwest)...and soon found the beer here...lacking, for lack of a less harsh word. I used to drink:

-Rogue: Brutal Bitter, Shakespeare Stout, CHoclate Stout, Imperial Stout
-Deschutes: Black Butte Porter, Quail Springs IPA, Mirrir Pond Pale Ale
-Pelican IPA
-Dogfishhead 90 minute IPA
-Anything Full Sail
-McMennamins Terminal Gravity IPA, basically anything else they had on tap.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Yuengling - Lager
Sam Adams - Hefeweizen
Bass - Pale Ale
Molson Canadian
Flying Fish - Extra Pale Ale

At one time I used to buy alot of Microbrews, now I hardly ever get to the beer distributor unless I need to pick up a new barrel of Yuengling.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Abita Amber
Fat Tire Ale
Shiner Blonde/Shiner Bock
RedHook ESB and IPA
Boddingtons Pub Ale (on tap only)

And when I was stationed in Sicily it was Peroni and Ichnusa.


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

I've really grown to like Fin du Monde by Unibroue. Creamy, fruity, very refreshing.

When it comes to the domestic, standing-by-the-grill-in-the-hot-summer beers, I like Old Milwaukee.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

rhdad42 said:


> I've really grown to like Fin du Monde by Unibroue. Creamy, fruity, very refreshing.
> 
> When it comes to the domestic, standing-by-the-grill-in-the-hot-summer beers, I like Old Milwaukee.


Wow, I can't believe someone mentioned liking a Unibroue beer in the same post as admitting to liking anything with the word "Milwaukee" in the name. You, sir, are truly a dichotomy.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Almost anything by Sam Adams
Bass Ale
Seirra Nevada
Old Peculiar
Old Speckled Hen


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

My favorite domestic beer is Yazoo Pale Ale. My favorite import is Guinness i guess its usually my go. I also love Bass, Harp, Seirra Nevada, Sam Adams, Amstell Light, Amber Boch, the list goes on and on. I really like beer despite the fact that I don't get to drink as much as I would like.


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

Harp, Bud lite.....and whatever is on sale.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

:dr The one and only...Newcastle!! ...............Liquid gold


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

I can't pick just one, but I do believe in supporting my local brewery. Some of their specialty seasonal brews are very good.

http://www.citybrewery.com

Larry


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

larryinlc said:


> I can't pick just one, but I do believe in supporting my local brewery. Some of their specialty seasonal brews are very good.
> 
> http://www.citybrewery.com
> 
> Larry


Southwest Wisonsin locals and you choose city brewery? What about Lake Louie, Capital and New Glarus to name a few?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Clipper City Gold Ale, Dogfish Head 60-minute IPA, 90-minute IPA, and 120 minute IPA :dr 

Right now those are the beers of choice.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dogfish Head Chicory Stout


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

I think there are few beers which properly complement a cigar, however there is one that fills the bill, Arrogant Bastard from Stone brewery. This beer is a the top of my favorites. If anyone is in or near Hartford CT there is a place salled the Steamwhistle or Steamship brewery, they sell one called the Naughty Nurse, another great beer. I also enjoy just about every unfiltered beer.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Great Lakes Brewing Co. Christmas ale is in!!! DAMN GOOD


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Domestic - Fat Tire :dr 
Imported - Ram Rod :dr 

by far the best beer I've had thats imposibly hard to get - ROCHEFORT TRAPPISTES 10 :dr :dr :al

oh and never forget FREE BEER!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I prefer a bit of beer with my hops. I'm going with Stone Brewing Co.'s IPA.

For all of you out there who chose domestic lager as your favorite...

Go out there and try some tasty ales!!!  :al

SB


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Many Schlafly Brews (StL Local), Heineken, Fat Tire, Guinness. I love beer, and I love variety! But, if I had to pick one favorite it would be Heineken. Good all the time!


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

A domestic Lager is OK only when it is free and the only goal is karoke or convincing a lovely lady she needs to play strip poker.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

I have taken quite a liking to Shiner Bock since moving to Texas, as well as Ziegen Bock. I will always love my home-state brew of Abita Turbo-Dog and Abita Amber. I am determined to try just about any bock or amber out there (but no Guiness please! Too damn strong!) And if I am in a cheap mood and looking to remember my college days, red dawg. Internationally, I have to say Sappro (sp?) Beer is ****ing awesome when I can find it. :al


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

cb25 said:


> ...i still refuse to drink bud/coors/corona/etc. tastes like piss IMO.


I couldn't agree with you more! I blows my mind how many big, tough, football watchin', cigar chompin' men drink watery, near flavorless beers brewed with cheap rice malt i.e. Bud, Miller Lite, Old Milwaukee, PBR, etc. 

How about beers with deep, complex flavor?! Whether you like your beer light or dark, there is SO much good beer out there nowadays, and it's available everywhere! C'mon guys, branch out a little! I have a hard time believing that guys--guys who appreciate fine cigars--are actually trying quality beers, and then going back to that thin, virtually clear crap. It can't be true! Especially among cigar smokers! I _know_ cigar smokers appreciate the finer things in life! OK, look at it this way; a FFOX with age on it is to a Phillies Blunt Sour Apple, as Fuller's London Pride is to Miller Genuine Draft. Make sense?

I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings, but this issue makes my head hurt just a little. I wish there was something I could do to help! If anyone on CS has any questions about good beer, how to get started with it, or anything like that, I can probably help. I drink a ton of the stuff and I often brew my own. If I'm not an expert, then I definitely qualify as an enthusiast! :r 

And, for those already on the inside track, friends don't let friends drink crap beer!


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Newcastle for the availability, but my town has a local brewery/pub that makes a Honey Wheat beer that should be bottled and sold worldwide.

Link to my local brewery:

http://www.flatbranch.com/home.asp


----------



## leftover_salmon (Nov 26, 2006)

St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout
Newcastle Brown Ale
Harp
Kilkenny
Heineken
Beck's


----------



## ntrem (Dec 6, 2006)

domestic, Sam Adams Boston Lager
import, Guinness


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Killkenny to bad you cant buy that in the usa


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Imports: Rochefort 10, Duchess du Bourgogne
Domestic: Bell's two hearted ale


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just came back to an old favorite RedHook ESB. Bought a twelve pack the other day and forgot how good they were. And went well with the cigar I was smoking. Yup that would be the favorite this week. 

Dominic


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

A Heavy Wheat Beer Is One Of My Favorites....but Then I've Never Had A Bad Beer , Yet That Is.


----------



## Yogi (Dec 10, 2006)

Since I just started homebrewing and they aren't quite up to snuff yet, I am going to say Rouge Imperial Stout is my fav. or any of the Rouge line they are all pretty good. Sierra Nevada Pale ale is also very good... and Mackeson Triple Stout, and... Ah to hell with it there are far too many to name here!!! So many beers so little time.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I love Ricards Red which is brewed in Canada by Molson

I also like MGD and Heineken


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Commercial beer it's, Bass Ale and Boddingtons Bitter & Pub Ale.

Dmntd


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I actually like anything by these breweries but I listed my favorites
Great Lakes Brewery: Burning River Pale Ale, Edmund Fitzgerald Porter, Nosferatu
Augustiner: Export never seen it outside of Germany
Summit: Extra Pale and India Pale Ale
Bells: Oberon, Two hearted
Lake Louis: Milk Stout, Pale Ale
James Page: Pale Ale
Big Sky Brewery: Moose Drool
Alaskan Brewing Company: Alaskan Amber
New Glarus: Fat Squirrel Nut Brown Ale (their beers are more hit and miss)
Capitol Brewery: Autumnial Fire
Smithwicks
Guiness
Or both in a blacksmith (black and tan with Smithwicks)

I should stop now... mmmm.... beer....***drool***


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm on a Hefe-Weizen Dunkel binge. Love the stuff. Both Franziskaner and Hacker-Pschorr. Last time I was in Germany, there was much better selection but unfortunaltely, those beers are not available in the US.

If you've never tried a Weat - Dunkel, give it a shot and let me know what you think!


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

For everyday drinking:
Yuengling
Guiness
Fat-Tire
Erdinger
Sam Adams
Negra Modelo

Less often:
Delirium Tremens
Penn Pilsner

If you like "flavored" beers try:
Sam Adams Cherry Wheat
Bar Harbor Blueberry Ale


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in Sierra Nevada town - Chico CA. So I have to have it on the top of my list.

Sierra Nevada - Crystal Wheat (only on tap - you cant get this in a bottle)
Sierra Nevada - Wheat (but it gives my heartburn)
Sierra Nevada - ESB (Early Spring Beer) Just got yesterday!
Great White - Lost Coast Brewery and Cafe - California
Pacifico - Mexico
Corona - Mexico
Widmer Hefeweizen- Oregon

Always willing to try a new one!


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

The most unusual beer was Belgian Lambic = Soda with a kick 

Wiessen is available in the US Dunkle and Hefe Wiessen I drank two the other day.....Mmmmmmm


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Samuel Smith Lager
Ommegang
Natural Light:r


----------



## FishNSmoke (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's my top 10 NW beers, in no particular order, because they are all worthy, bottled and sold retail at pretty much all grocery stores around here, and hopefully at a store near you (some are seasonal treats):

Deschutes Brewery Cinder Cone Red
Deschutes Brewery Black Butte Porter
Deschutes Brewery Jubel Ale
MacTarnahans Amber Ale
Red Hook ESB
Widmer Hefeweizen
Widmer Snowplow Stout
Full Sail Amber Ale
Pete's Wicked Ale
Bridgeport IPA

P.S. http://www.miapia.com/img/truck.jpg is friggin good beer.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Innis and Gunn Oak Aged Beer
Can't say enough about this.

"Using oak to age beer is unheard of. But, the flavours imparted by the oak barrels (previously used to mature bourbon) lend an incredible depth of 
taste. Think vanilla, toffee and orange aromas, with a malty, 
lightly oaked palate; soothing and warm in the finish."

Now they're starting to do a blend in rum casks. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

My go to beers are nothing exquisite but I guess this is another slope I choose to go down like cigars:

Newcastle - my favorite
Kirin Ichiban
Dos Equis
Pacifico

My wife likes Corona Light - YUCK!!!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

JPH said:


> Great Lakes Brewing Co. Christmas ale is in!!! DAMN GOOD


Just had it last night for the first time. Good beer, not something Id drink a lot of...but it was very different and enjoyable, even for a Christmas beer.


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

River City Red brewed by Grand Rapids Brewing Company - just a cigar away for me.


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

Domestic: Arrogant Bastard Ale (from Stone Brewery in good old San Diego)
Import: Just about anything Mexican (except Corona or Dos Equis) and any amber draft beer poured for me in Germany.


----------



## LAMF (Jun 26, 2007)

Creemore Springs Lager
Brooklyn Lager
Carib
Dos Equis

PBR if I am fishing/camping or cheap


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I might have posted on the other thread. I prefer homebrew since I've started kegging. Really makes a huge difference. Anybody in Blackburg VA is welcome to come and sample the brews!

Commercial, lets look at my ratebeer top beers .....

Rochefort Trappistes 10
Two Hearted Ale Bells Brewery
AleSmith Speedway Stout
Cantillon Gueuze
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Sierra Nevada Bigfoot
New River Pale Ale
Westvleteren Abt 12
Budweiser Budvar (Czechvar) 12°
Bells Expedition Stout
Victory HopDevil
Pilsner Urquell
Stone Ruination IPA
Three Floyds Dark Lord Russian Imperial Stout
Schneider Aventinus Weizen-Eisbock
Great Divide Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout
Weyerbacher Double Simcoe IPA
Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout

I'd drink any of these any time .... been particularly fond of the Weyerbacher double simcoe lately. SNPA is an old time favorite from the '80s. Started using their bottles for yeast culture before anybody was selling chico yeast. One of the first beers in the early '80s that made me realize the best beers in the world are brewed in the US, not Canada (with a nod to Belgium). That and SABL, which for some reason I don't have rated that highly.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

I've been getting a few different beer every few weeks to sample. The Hefe -Weisse dunkel tasted pretty good but the fizz went out of it quickly opposed to the usual Hefe-Weisse. The Kellerbrau "Wheat" (Monchshof) I rated quite highly.
The Smithwick's Irish Ale was excellent a very dense foam and the fizz didn't go out of it.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Domestic - non-local: Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Stone IPA
Domestic - local (Denver area): Man Beer (Bull and Bush), there are two many others that are very good, Man Beer is just something special!
Imported - Guiness, Newcastle (if it's fresh) and Stella Artois


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> I might have posted on the other thread. I prefer homebrew since I've started kegging. Really makes a huge difference. Anybody in Blackburg VA is welcome to come and sample the brews!
> 
> Commercial, lets look at my ratebeer top beers .....
> 
> ...


Hmmm...how far of a drive is it....


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm supprised nobody has mentioned:
Spaten (used to be Doppelspaten) Optimator.
A double bock malt liquor I think. A bavarian dark. It's been my favorite for 20 years.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone tried Lambic beer?


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

My usualy beer in Yuengling Lager, but I wouldn't necessarily call it my favorite. I drink a bunch of different beers. About the only beers that I flat out don't like are Miller Lite and Bud Light.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

I have to admit that I have consumed only one type of bad beer in my life. It was in a white color can that simply said "Beer" in black letters. Ya'll may rember the late 70's during the generic frenzy???? :hn


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

New to CS and to cigars, but beer is something I am very familiar with. 

I mostly enjoy micro brews, especially locals. 

Living in the greater delaware valley area I am blessed with several good breweries in close proximity:

Yards 
- Yards Extra Special Ale
- Yards Philadelphia Pale Ale

Victory
- Victory Lager
- Prima Pils
- Festbeer (when available)

Independence Brew Pub
- Oatmeal Stout
- Red Ale

Manayunk Brewery
- Krooks Mill
- Manayunk Lager

And of course Troegs, Dogfish Head, Flying Fish, Weyerbacher and the one that started it all - Yuengling.

Moving further away from home:

Sierra Nevada
- Not a bad one yet, all excellent. Moving toward a macro-micro brew, but still excellent quality. 
- Summerfest is my all time favorite seasonal brew. 
- I had the opportunity to try the Brown Ale. Oh my god. 

Magic Hat
- Fat Angel
- Number 9
- Blind Faith
- Hocus Pocus (when I can get it!)

I have spent some time in different areas and I can safely say that one of the best breweries I have every had the pleasure of living across the street from is Four Peaks in Tempe, AZ. Wow. If you are ever in the Phoenix area, swing by it is soooo worth it. The Pumpkin Porter (in October and November) is unreal. Also enjoy a Peach Ale or 8th Street Ale (i lived on 8th street). 


Gordon Biersch is another I have had the pleasure of checking out, I wish one would come around closer to here. 


I also enjoy a Guinness. Or 10. 


My all time favorite hands down is Fat Tire Amber Ale from the New Belgium Brewery in Ft. Collins, CO. This is tough, since I live east of the mighty missisip. I have family that come east and I have a standing order for as much as they can carry. And it is hoarded greedily, friendships broken over bottles. 

Others worth mentioning:

Rouge Dead Guy Ale
Abita
Anchor Steam
Flying Dog Tire Bite
All of the Samuel Smiths
Newcastle Brown Ale
and hundreds of others I am forgetting.


----------



## FishNSmoke (Jun 10, 2007)

duhman said:


> I'm supprised nobody has mentioned:
> Spaten (used to be Doppelspaten) Optimator.
> A double bock malt liquor I think. A bavarian dark. It's been my favorite for 20 years.


:tu:tu:tu I concur!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

There's always been a couple of small beers out here on the West Coast that I've enjoyed from "Stone Brewing Company" located in the San Diego area:

Arrogant Bastard Ale and Stone Ruination IPA

These are pretty much distributed up and down the West Coast here in 22oz bottles...:cb


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm enjoying a beer from Canada "La Fin Du Monde", triple fermented, 9% alc..... This is a great beer!!!!! Now I need a cigar:cb


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

RETSF said:


> Anyone tried Lambic beer?


Yes. I opened a Peach Lambic for my wife tonight.


----------



## constant tilt (Sep 4, 2007)

nothing touches the boundary bay brewery in bellingham, wa they dont distribute nationwide but there isnt a single beer they make that i dont enjoy'
They literally make the best IPA in the world, at least in 2006. if anyone can get there hands on it they would not be upset. and im not just saying this because my best friends family owns the business lol


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Cheap: Michelob Ultra
Cheaper: MGD


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Gotta be Fat Tire.... well, unless I'm in a DropTop mood...


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Le Fin du Monde
Urthel
Brasserie de Rocs


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

St bernardus 12, dales pale ale, sierra nevada pale ale, dogfish 90


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Maudite
Bell's Two Hearted Ale, Oberon and Best Brown, also was just at the brewery and had their new Batch #8000 that was an ass-kicker, real good though
Stone IPA
DFH 60min
Fat Tire
Sam Smiths Oatmeal Stout
Dragon's Milk- Not sure who makes though but it is darn good
Goose Island- Matilda
Hoegarden
Any Franziskaner or Hefe-weizen

Now to pose a question? Any know of any brands of Dunkel-weizen that are readily available. I'd never tried one until I went to a local microbrewery and they make one that is outstanding.


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

olotti said:


> Maudite
> 
> Now to pose a question? Any know of any brands of Dunkel-weizen that are readily available. I'd never tried one until I went to a local microbrewery and they make one that is outstanding.


If you are close to the Lansing area, go to Oades Big ten on Kalamazoo and Clippert. They have a very good selection of dunkel-weizens (not to mention over 600 different beers).


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

olotti said:


> Now to pose a question? Any know of any brands of Dunkel-weizen that are readily available. I'd never tried one until I went to a local microbrewery and they make one that is outstanding.


probably the easiest to find dunkelweiss is franziskaner in the perfect size bottle, .5l. erdinger is another good one that you can find from time to time.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

JW Dundee's Honey Brown:tu


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Johns Smiths Yorkshire Bitter


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Domestic I can get here: Flying Dog Old Scratch Amber
Domestic I can't: Tie: Golden Valley Red Thistle Ale, New Belgium Fat Tire and Bridgeport Porter
Import I can get: Samuel Smiths (forget name) or Guinness
Import I can't get: Caffrey's Irish Ale

Somebody said Singha... *shiver* Most people have a bad experience with tequila, I had my bad one in Thailand blind on Singha... :hn


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I just had some Caffrey's Irish Ale for the first time a couple weeks ago. It was goooood. Real smooth but it packs a punch so you have to be careful.


----------



## AirplaneSpin (Apr 7, 2008)

Just tried the Berkshire Maibock.

Pretty darn good batch this year.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

olotti said:


> I just had some Caffrey's Irish Ale for the first time a couple weeks ago. It was goooood. Real smooth but it packs a punch so you have to be careful.


Wow, you able to buy it in Michigan? Last I heard Coors (who has the distribution rights) had decided no longer bring them into the U.S. Buy 'em up if you can find 'em! (I have a little stash.)


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

brianhewitt said:


> Wow, you able to buy it in Michigan? Last I heard Coors (who has the distribution rights) had decided no longer bring them into the U.S. Buy 'em up if you can find 'em! (I have a little stash.)


I thought it was Caffrey's. It was an Irish Ale at about 8% per 12oz. I never bought it though, they were leftovers at my buddy's house from a party he threw a few weeks back and he said I could drink em while we smoked a couple cigars. I'll have to see if I can find it though.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Any fans of good stouts should try North Coast's Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout. It is the best imperial stout (or any stout) that I have ever had. It is AMAZING.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I love my Michelob Ultra. Say what you will, but I like it.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

DomesticogFish Head 90 minute IPA
Import: Youngs Double Chocolate Stout

HOMEBREW: Yuengypup Imperial Stout
I brewed this on my birthday this year at Shenandoah Brewing Company
Kegged half and serving it on nitro tap like Guinness.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Some top-notch US brewers you can't go wrong with:

Avery (CO)
Dogfish Head (DE)
Stoudt's (PA)
Treog's (PA)
NorthCoast (CA)
Rogue (OR)
Stone (CA)


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Chimay, Diebels Alt, Guinness


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

just had a bottle of Houblon Chouffe Dobbelen IPA Tripel. It's a belgian IPA tripel and it is incredible. Comes in 25 oz. bottles and is 9% abv.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Chimay, rochefort, Westvleteren, lindemans kriek in summer too many to mention  belgium is so close for me that its nice and easy for me to try some beers once in a while


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

pilsner urquell
warsteiner
bitburger
grolsch
hacker-pschorr weiss


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I was in solvang CA gathering info and taking pics for a school project. I passed by this little but very nice beer and wine bar and asked for a menu. I had a beer called Duchy's English Ale. Wow very good, smooth with a slight citrus aspect but not too much. Sad thing is I think the only place I can find it is there.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

yellowgoat said:


> hacker-pschorr weiss


An excellent weiss indeed...:tu


----------

